# Lameness, no heat, no swelling



## dappyness (2 August 2011)

Any thoughts or ideas please.

To start with I have called my farrier out and he will be at the stables later today.

I went out for a hack yesterday and my mare was being quite spooky, nothing major just looking everywhere. About half way around I noticed that her paces wernt even. At first i put it down to her looking everywhere and not looking where she was going. It then became more obvious that she was lame when we started to trot. I hoped off and walked her back.
When I got back I checked for any heat, swelling, pulse in her off front but there was nothing. I left her in over night expecting to find some swelling or heat this morning but there was nothing. 

Any ideas to stop me fretting till later?


----------



## SS.89 (2 August 2011)

How long ago was she shod? Sounds a bit like nail bind which wouldnt cause swelling and generally wouldnt cause any heat. My lad used to also have brusied soles which were caused from the stoney ground (aswell as him being a typical 3 year old and *******ing round his field). Your farrier will probably be able to tell you straight away !

Hope you get it sorted  

SS x


----------



## Naryafluffy (2 August 2011)

Over a period of time mine was lame, no heat, no swelling it was intermitten until last August, got the vet put on box rest, lameness actually got worse when walked 2 strides across the barn to another stable to be mucked out.
Vet out again, blood tests this time and it was Cushings, her insulin was also high so given metformin for possible equine metabolic syndrome and pergolide for cushings.
Now fine, but as I say she was lame on and off for several months, might be something to keep in mind if it remains a mystery.
Now that they have a blood test for cushings I'm hearing about quite a lot of horses with it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 August 2011)

my mare  has been lame 3 weeks  tubbing ice boot , nursing didnt help  xray showed laminitis first time ever in one foot

 the ground is hard  she might have trodden on something or shoes might have moved.  If she still lame tomorrow i would call the vet in case she bruised her pedal bone


----------



## 9tails (2 August 2011)

dappyness, I bet you it's an abcess.  I've never had any heat or pulses with an abcess.


----------



## dappyness (2 August 2011)

Thank you all so much for your replys.

She was shod about 2 weeks ago so hoping thats not what has caused it. She did have an abcess last year in her other fore leg which made her hopping lame, swollen and with a pulse, so if its that its hiding very well. 
Im hoping its nothing too serious


----------



## doris2008 (2 August 2011)

You're farrier will probably know pretty quickly whether its foot related. Mine came in last year not even weight bearing on a hind leg - I honestly thought he had broken it! It turned out to be a tiny stone which had punctured his sole! Made an absolute mess of his foot but he recovered very quickly.
It is possible she could have tweaked something if she spooked dramatically?
Mine has been lame since the weekend - suddenly in a hind leg. Again, no sign of heat, injury, swelling etc. The only tiny give away was small sweat spots on his quarter - classic sign of a torn muscle I believe.
Hope its something simple and you are back on board soon,


----------



## dappyness (3 August 2011)

Farrier came yesterday and checked her for an abcess and bruised sole.... Nothing... After watching her he seems to think she has just tweaked something. She seemed much better than in the morning - hardly any signs of lameness in walk at all now - a little in trot. He advised me to turn her out last night to keep her moving and when i checked her this morning she is even better.  She still shows signs of lameness when turning on her leg so I will keep an eye on it. If it gets worse or is still like it on Friday I will call to vet.
She is a very dramatic mare at times!

Thank you all for sharing your experiences.... I always go worse case scenario!


----------

